# suffix -ci



## Perseas

Hello
How is the suffic -_ci_ pronounced, e.g. in _boyaci_ or _sivaci_?
Is it like dzi, tsi or something else? Thanks in advance.


----------



## orchard

Firstly, the letter "i" in these words should be dotless: Boyacı, sıvacı.

The pronunciation of the letter "c" corresponds to */dʒ/* in IPA, and the letter "ı" to /ɯ/. 

So, the correct pronunciation should be done with */dʒ/ *(as in the words *j*eep, *j*ar). Pronouncing it with "tz" (as in *ch*air) would produce a different word: Açı.


----------



## Perseas

@orchard 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## orchard

You are welcome, Perseas.

By the way, in the first post I meant to contrast the word "açı" with another word "acı", the first formed with "tz", and the latter with "dz". But I just forgot to mention about the word "acı". 



orchard said:


> Pronouncing it with "tz" (as in *ch*air) would produce a different word: Açı.


----------



## Perseas

orchard said:


> You are welcome, Perseas.
> 
> By the way, in the first post I meant to contrast the word "açı" with another word "acı", the first formed with "tz", and the latter with "dz". But I just forgot to mention about the word "acı".


Thank you, again.


----------



## _Ozgur_

Go to Google translate web site, select Turkish as language, write the word and press the speaker icon. You should hear how it is pronounced.


----------



## Perseas

_Ozgur_ said:


> Go to Google translate web site, select Turkish as language, write the word and press the speaker icon. You should hear how it is pronounced.


You are right.


----------

